# Happy birthday to me....



## roostr19 (Jul 20, 2013)

Damn good smoke!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Enjoy that's a great way to spend a birthday. Happy birthday!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

hell yeah bro! Good cigar with a good drink! Happy birthday man!
:beerchug:


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## LegoMaximus (May 8, 2014)

happy late birthday


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mauiraindakine (Dec 29, 2013)

roostr19 said:


> Damn good smoke!


N-I-C-E!!!


----------

